# Seite ohne Cache laden?



## Dave^^ (18. Apr 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich erstelle gerade eine Website für den Zugang auf unseren FTP-Server.
Dazu habe ich via HTML ein Formular erstellt:

```
<form action="login.php" method="POST">
<table>
	<tr>
		<td>Benutzername:</td>
	             <td><input name="username" type="text" size="30" maxlength="15"></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>Passwort:</td>
		<td><input name="password" type="password" size="30" maxlength="20"></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td></td>
		<td><input type="submit" name="login" value="Login"></td>
	</tr>
</table>
</form>
```

Über den Login Knopf wird anschliessend via. PHP & Java die FTP-Seite mit den Benutzereingaben aufgerufen:

```
<?php
echo ("<script language='JavaScript'>window.open('ftp://$_POST[username]:$_POST[password]@ip');</script>");
echo ("<script language='JavaScript'>window.location.href = 'http://ip/zugriff.html';</script>");
?>
```

Jetzt habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass die FTP-Seite mit dem Cache vom Webbrowser geladen wird und somit nicht dem aktuellen Stand entspricht.
Gibt es einen Paramter, welchen ich mitgeben kann, damit die FTP-Seite ohne den Cache des Webbrowser abzufragen, geöffnet wird?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt .

Danke schonma.
Dave^^


----------



## irgendjemand (18. Apr 2012)

*Java != JavaScript*

du bist im falschen forum


----------



## Evil-Devil (18. Apr 2012)

Wenn du keinen Cache willst, dann setze entsprechende HTTP Header und Meta-Tags Werte.


----------



## Dave^^ (18. Apr 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du keinen Cache willst, dann setze entsprechende HTTP Header und Meta-Tags Werte.



Betreffen diese dann nicht ausschliesslich die WEB-Site?
Dann wäre ja die FTP-Site davon nicht betroffen und das ganze würde nix bringen :S?

Und sorry, merk grad auch dass ich im falschen Forum bin^^..
Aber vielleicht weiss ja trozdem einer was .


----------



## nillehammer (18. Apr 2012)

Guckst Du hier: SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / HTML-Kopfdaten / Meta-Angaben zum Inhalt
Und sorry, ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen, aber "Browser cache abschalten" als Suchbegriff bei google hätte auch geholfen. Also, nich so faul sein!


----------



## Dave^^ (18. Apr 2012)

Da war ich auch schon, ich such schon relativ lange..
Aber das bringt mir nix!
Ich leite ja den Besucher durch den klick auf "Login" auf eine FTP-Seite.
Und DIESE FTP-Seite MUSS ohne Cache geladen werden.
Diese Meta-Tags bringen nur auf der Website was, auf der sich der Login-Button befindet..


----------



## Evil-Devil (18. Apr 2012)

Der Browser cached auch das was auf einer FTP-Seite angezeigt wird.

Das einzige das mir aktuell einfällt dies zu verhindern ist die FTP Inhalte selbst aufbereitet anzuzeigen.


----------



## Dave^^ (18. Apr 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Der Browser cached auch das was auf einer FTP-Seite angezeigt wird.
> 
> Das einzige das mir aktuell einfällt dies zu verhindern ist die FTP Inhalte selbst aufbereitet anzuzeigen.



Also sprich, dass der Benutzer jeweils selber CTRL + F5 klickt :S?


----------



## nillehammer (18. Apr 2012)

Also ist 'http://ip/zugriff.html' garnicht die Seite, die Du anzeigst? Dort könnte man die Tags ja auch einbauen. Und wenn Du den Browser als FTP-Client benutzt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der irgendwas cached. Vielleicht bekommt der Browser nicht mit, wenn sich auf Serverseite etwas ändert, aber da würde ein Reload Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Dave^^ (18. Apr 2012)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Also ist 'http://ip/zugriff.html' garnicht die Seite, die Du anzeigst? Dort könnte man die Tags ja auch einbauen. Und wenn Du den Browser als FTP-Client benutzt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der irgendwas cached. Vielleicht bekommt der Browser nicht mit, wenn sich auf Serverseite etwas ändert, aber da würde ein Reload Abhilfe schaffen.



Also http://ip/zugriff.html ist die Seite, auf welcher sich die Eingabefelder für Benutzername & Passwort, sowie der Login Knopf befindet. Anschliessend wird mit diesen Daten der FTP Server aufgerufen.

Und doch, auch wenn ich die FTP-Adresse selbst im Browser eingebe, komme ich auf eine "gecachte" Version.


----------



## irgendjemand (18. Apr 2012)

das problem ist um den cache der "ftp-site" zu umgehen bräuchtest du server-seitige techniken wie z.b. PHP die selbst von sich aus auf den FTP zu greifen und die seite dann jedes mal neu holen und dann in deiner seite , in der das caching deaktiviert ist , neu anzeigen ... nur mit JavaScript wird das nichts ... höchstens AJAX *jQuery* und nem entsprechenden server-script


----------



## Dave^^ (18. Apr 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> das problem ist um den cache der "ftp-site" zu umgehen bräuchtest du server-seitige techniken wie z.b. PHP die selbst von sich aus auf den FTP zu greifen und die seite dann jedes mal neu holen und dann in deiner seite , in der das caching deaktiviert ist , neu anzeigen ... nur mit JavaScript wird das nichts ... höchstens AJAX *jQuery* und nem entsprechenden server-script



Aber es wird ja vom Browser und nicht vom FTP-Server ansich "gecachet"?
Die FTP-Site & die Web-Site befinden sich auf dem selben Server & php ist installiert.


----------



## irgendjemand (18. Apr 2012)

naja ... es ist halt schwer einen browser als FTP-client zu nutzen *IE kann das locker ... der leitet einfach nur alle calls an den normalen explorer weiter ... alle anderen browser brauchen add-ons , plugins oder sind gar komplett unfähig ...*

du könntest dich alternativ mal hier umschauen WebFTP.de - WebFTP Interface kostenlos bzw dich mit den entwicklern in verbindung setzen ...
habe diesen dienst selbst mal verwendet als ich hinter nem *ziemlich schlechten* Squid-Proxy saß ...


----------



## Dave^^ (18. Apr 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass der Zugriff via Webbrowser vorgegeben ist..


----------



## Dave^^ (18. Apr 2012)

So hab das Problem jetzt in den Griff bekommen .

Hab einfach die login.php mit folgendem Code ergänzt:

```
header ("Expires: Mon, 26 Jul 1997 05:00:00 GMT"); // Date in the past
header ("Cache-Control: no-cache, must-revalidate"); // HTTP/1.1
header ("Pragma: no-cache"); // HTTP/1.0
```

Sofern das Eingabefeld "Benutzername" nicht leer ist, funktioniert es so .

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

